# imprinted Wood Pigeon looking for a home



## corvid2e1 (Nov 9, 2011)

We have a male, imprinted Woodie who we would like to find a home for. He was originally rescued as had been found (or we suspect, taken from the nest) as a young squab and hand reared as a pet by a teenager. once fully fledged he was kept in a small wire cage at night (breaking all his tail feathers) and tethered by one leg to a stake in the lawn during the day. a concerned neighbour took him from the garden while they were out and brought him to us. We attempted to de-humanise him and socialise him with other pigeons in preparation for release but he is too servierly imprinted and it failed. He currently lives in an outside aviary with a Collared Dove (who he tolerates but has no real interest in) but we do not have the time to give him the attention he wants, being a social bird but only interested in people. He would make a lovely pet for someone who has the time to give to him, he loves to perch on your head, flying around a room, refusing to land on anything else until he finds it, and performing his courtship displays to you (a pathetic hop and grunt while slightly dragging his tail, which looks ridiculous when compared to the full on strutting and bowing of the domestics/ferals!). He is now fully mature and in perfect condition, though interestingly he has retained the grey eyes of a juvenile rather than getting the usual yellow. I suspect this is due to lack of sunlight and/or green food when he was younger, but he now has plenty of both and they still haven't changed.
We are based in Norfolk, but are willing to travel to get him to the right home.


----------

